# Defective Apcom thermostats (electric heaters)



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I've mentioned this before in this thread: http://www.plumbingzone.com/f22/we-would-like-these-products-changed-3302/

Everysingle time I get a bad thermostat call it's an Apcom brand thermostat. I think I'm on a streak of like 50 bad Apcom brand thermostats in a row. It has gotten to the point now that I don't even break out the multi-meter anymore. I just pop the cover off and if it's an Apcom then I know what the problem is.
The defect seems to be that the plastic case that holds the contacts breaks apart at the seem where the two halves are joined. When this happens the stat is lock in the "on" position and the high limit trips (hopefully).

So far the electric resistance heaters that seem to use Apcom thermostats are:

State, AO Smith, and Bradford white (sorry guys, but it's true).

Pictures to follow.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Protech said:


> So far the electric resistance heaters that seem to use Apcom thermostats are:
> 
> State, AO Smith, and Bradford white (sorry guys, but it's true).


So basically Rheem is the only one.

Doesn't American use Apcom too?


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Here be da pics


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

No, they use Therm-o-disk.



ChrisConnor said:


> So basically Rheem is the only one.
> 
> *Doesn't American use Apcom too?*


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Protech said:


> No, they use Therm-o-disk.


What about the new ones since AO Smith bought American. Are they going to switch to Thermodisk?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

American water heaters= Whirlpool water heaters=Premier water heater


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Still thermodisk in the American heaters. There seems to be a misconception about companies buying out other companies. Just because company "A" buy's out company "B" does not mean that everything companies "A" and "B" make are now the same thing. :no:

I will tell you that as soon as American standard bought Rheam out, Rheams quality control dive bombed. You can thank Meixcan Standard for that one.



ChrisConnor said:


> What about the new ones since AO Smith bought American. Are they going to switch to Thermodisk?


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

TheMaster said:


> American water heaters= Whirlpool water heaters=Premier water heater


You forgot one

= CRAP!


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Well, at least they use therm-o-disk thermostats and not apcom :whistling2:


----------



## ranman (Jan 24, 2010)

thanks for the heads up on the problem


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I just got a new Bradford White electric water heater and it uses thermodisk thermostats.


----------

